# Male or female? What is your preference?



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

I was wondering if there is much of a difference between desexed males and females... I've been looking for a maltese forever and everytime a female seems to come up they are usually extremely expensive and are snapped up immediately. I just would love to hear some personal accounts of your male vs female dogs. Thanks a bunch everyone.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When I found Tiki I had been looking for a female and found the same thing . . . . $$$$$$! When we met our little one we connected with him and him with us immediately. Love at first sight!

I had been looking for a female as I was worried about marking and other male things








. I spoke to the vet and he assured me that both of these things could be controlled with neutering and proper training.

We waited until Tiki was 6 months old to have him neutered. This was recommended due to his size. Until we did this we kept a very close eye on him and would say "NO" when he tried to mark or hump (for lack of a better term). This worked fine and he has never done either of those things. If he visits someone who has a dog and the home has been marked he will smell and start to lift his leg, a stern NO stops him and he usually won't try again.

Good luck in your search... I think you will be happy with a maltese boy or girl!

Judi


I am very happy with my de


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I asked about the difference in price also, was told females will always cost more simply for breeding reasons. Usually when a male is used, your payment is either stud fees or a pick of the litter, the owner of the female walks away with the rest of the litter. Dunno how true this is, but that was the answer I got when I asked.

I had Morgan neutered when he was six months old and never owned a female so I dunno if there is a difference between them or not. 

To me, none of that really mattered though cuz it was the same for me, once I held him in my arms for the first time, it was immediate attachment by both of us.


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

For a pet, I don't think it really matters. Its about what dog you really connect with.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

> To me, none of that really mattered though cuz it was the same for me, once I held him in my arms for the first time, it was immediate attachment by both of us.[/B]


----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a male and female my female was 700.00 i kept dealing with ben i got my male for 500.00 www.koedamkennels.com ben is great will ship cod 136.00 to california great guy to deal with i sent money orders as i could you can find his puppys on www.puppyfind.com also.he seems to always have puppys start at 950.00 but he will deal with you if he feels its going to a good home,just tell him becky sent you,greay guy sweetpeas mom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is my first male dog and the best dog ive ever had, but none of the other dogs ive had were maltese. there really isnt a difference, its genetics and the environment that make your pupy the way it is. so you can base your decision on whether you want pretty pink bows in its hair or not  i had heard that males were more laid back, but i dont believe it has anything to do with sex even though parker is the laziest toy dog ive ever seen. what ever you get, you wont regret it. as far as price it is b/c of breeding purposes...with a girl you can make lots more puppies. god luck with your search.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

there is also a website called www.puppyfind.com and they list over 200 malteses on there...I wanted a male first and if i wind up getting maxi a mate it will be a sister i was told boy /girl are a better mix


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am getting a boy in May or June. I was really having a hard time deciding which gender I wanted. I finally chose male. After having a boy dog and a girl dog(neither a Maltese), I found the boy was more relaxed and laid back. I've read that males generally are more laid back, but I think it also just depends on the dog. Males do cost less though, so that made me happy!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

All three of my dogs are male, (all diff breeds, maltese, yorkie & a springer spaniel/beagle mix), they all get along perfectly fine together. The only thing I have to watch out for is once in a while, Morgan, my Maltese and Bailey, my Yorkie will get carried away in their play, but all I have to do is tell them to play nice" in a nice voice, they look up at me for a sec and settle down a bit in their play. I really can't see where it is supposed to be a better match of female/male vs male/male or female/female.

Price wise, males, no matter what breed, are usually less expensive because of breeding reasons.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweetpea_@Apr 19 2004, 04:16 PM
> *i have a male and female my female was 700.00 i kept dealing with ben i got my male for 500.00 www.koedamkennels.com ben is great will ship cod 136.00 to california great guy to deal with i sent money orders as i could you can find his puppys on www.puppyfind.com also.he seems to always have puppys start at 950.00 but he will deal with you if he feels its going to a good home,just tell him becky sent you,greay guy sweetpeas mom*


 Something you said about your breeder, "Ben", shocked me. If he will "work with you" if he "thinks the puppy is going to a good home" then it seems to follow that if he doesn't think the puppy is going to a good home he will charge more.............???????????? Thus, Ben's first concern is money, not the puppies and he will sell a puppy even if it is not going to a good home.

Also, shipping a puppy is very risky business. These are still babies, subject to hypoglycemia and the risk of flight delays, errors by the airline, etc. Not to mention purchasing a puppy sight, parents and breeding facility unseen. Ben sounds very much like a puppy mill. At least there are huge red flags here.

To understand why I am posting this, visit www.hollybellesmaltese.com and check out what a puppymill is and how the parents and offspring are treated. Or should I say, mistreated. It's pretty horrible and purchasing a puppy from a puppymill, whether directly or from a petstore or an online broker does not "save" an animal from a bad fate. Just the opposite, it supports the puppymill financially and encourages more breeding. For every puppy it sells, more are mistreated to produce more for sale. Demand creates supply. Only widespread education of the pet loving public about puppymills will help shut this horrible practice down. 

Imagine the mother of your beloved Maltese, being given hormones to make her go into heat quickly after a litter so she can be bred again, and again, and again. Until she's had so many caesareans that her uterus is scarred too badly to be able to produce another litter. Then what? Or her breast are full of tumors, she is toothless and her feet have never touched grass and her head never lain comfortably on the lap of a human who loves her? This is no exageration of the life of a puppymill bitch and the stud doesn't fare any better. Imagine giving a dog Viagra to keep him at stud longer than is natural. Until he starts bleeding. 

Please do not feel bad if you think you may have purchased from a puppymill. Get mad and find out the truth. Then spread the word. Since our darling Maltese get so much attention out in public, many people you come in contact with will want one. Educate them! Give them the hollybelles website and malteseonly.com website to read up on how to choose a breeder and recognize a puppymill.

This is the absolutely best thing you could do for your own furbaby.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Pico you can also look at it like this not everyone can spend alot of money so maybe Ben charges alot and if he feels a person can pay that price maybe he thinks that says alot about what kind of a family his pups will go too. and thats why he lowers the price once he is comfortable
not everyone is hollybelles thank god!
just my opinion i think it says alot for the guy if he will lower the price
to me that means he is more interested in placing his pups in a good home
and like i said maybe his prices are high to attract people who can afford to take care of a puppy
i paid 1700 locally and Maxi has cost me a fortune in vet bills and toys and clothes and all that stuff .......i thank god can afford it and maxi was lucky as i was to get him.as he was to get me..


----------



## littlepaws (May 5, 2004)

i wanted a female at first but when i went to the breeder i cam across a male maltese and fell in love with him. he had a great personality and was playful exactly what i was looking for in a dog. do i guess it dosen't really matter what gender you would like unless you don't want the typical male behavior. but besides this the only thing that i got to tell you is that the dog chooses you! also females wasn't more expensive then males at the breeder that i went. it was just that there were malteses that were a smaller size then others.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

FEMALE no doubt

I have both and she is more loyal less attention seeking but much less affectioned too than he is

I love them both dearly but given a choice of sex 

females but not for breeding but then again

when you click with your dog sex does not really matter

good luck!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We wanted a girl originally, but we couldn't find one and the lil' girls we did cost a lot more than the males. We finally got our little Caesar, and we are absolutely thrilled with him. He's quiet, affectionate, playful, and cuddley-just the perfect little puppy. I honestly think you will be happy with male or female, these little furbabys are just wonderful.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Kit, I didn't realize that you had a yorkie too! Good, I'm not the only one with a malt and a yorkie on the board.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I would've happily a dog of either sex...I love my baby girl, though


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

luvmypupster, yes. He is 4 months old. His name is Bailey and best of friends with Morgan. They are totally inseperable!









I had wanted one for a couple of years, and finally my husband who is an electronics technician would go out to people's homes and came across so many homes that had them in the last 8 months, he just simply fell in love with them. He was also jealous that Morgan was so attached to me, he had Buddy, but Buddy is a fairly big dog and you can't cuddle him like a small breed. He wanted a little one who would sit with him and follow him around too. Unfortunately, it didn't turn out that way! lol I mean, Bailey loves him and comes running when he comes home and loves sitting with him, but again, if he sees me, he jumps down and comes running. I think alot of that though has to do with Morgan. He is a little "monkey see, monkey do" When he sees Morgan doing it constantly, it tends to rub off. Poor Mark, (my husband), it bothers him. I tried to explain it to him, but still.........


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Congrats on your yorkie baby! So you haven't had him long. Have you posted andy pictures? I wanted a malt and a yorkie forever and my sister-in-law discouraged me getting a yorkie. I decided to get one anyway and Mia is a doll. She's quiter than Bentley and very sweet.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

TY







He is such a wonderful little guy, I wished had gotten one a long time before this. Seems funny, I have three dogs, my husband grew up in a hosuehold with NO animals. I asked him the other night, did you ever think you wuold have three dogs, let alone one? He laughed and so "No, but I am so glad I do!"


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I know a lot of times female are more expensive because you could breed them if you wanted to but does anyone know why a female with limited registration costs so much more than a male, like a differnt between $1500 and $3000 even if i had a girl with full registration i wouldnt breed her but i was jsut curious if anyone knew is it like a supply and demand thing that most people wanting a cute looking dog first think they want a girl or what?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree. When I was looking for a puppy I asked why the additional expense of the female when you are getting restricted paperwork. I was told that people prefer females because they don't mark or some just prefer girl dogs. When the demand is high the price reflects that demand.

I was looking for a female because my husband has always had female dogs and that is what he wanted. When we found Tiki we fell in love with him a first sight and didn't care that he was a boy. I haven't had problems with marking in our home, I taught him it is a "no no", but I do have to keep an eye on him when we visit others who have male dogs that have marked in their home... Tiki smells it and lifts his leg. A firm no usually stops that behavior and if not I just hold him on my lap.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Nichole,

Tiki is now 1 year, 9 months old. I had him fixed around 6 months old. By behavior do you mean the marking or the barking? As I said I don't have much of a problem with marking... but he attempted this behavior shortly after he was fixed and had started marking out doors. The barking is more recent. I would say in the past 6 months or so. The vet says it is because he is trying to protect me. He thinks he is a big dog also







Like he could protect me against a big black dog! LOL.

It is funny it is usually a very big dog and most often black like a lab. Don't know why though. He will also get agitated if a strange man who is wearing a hat or sweatshirt with a hood comes by.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Nichole,

Maybe your Beagle taught Toby about barking! Our neighbor across the street rescued a Beagle 6 months ago and every morning when they let him out, it is like an alarm clock. He starts that howl-bark and soon Pico is awake and "ruffing" until he can't stand it anymore and then HE starts barking.

My neighbor got a citronella spraying bark collar but it hasn't worked so she sent it back for a replacement, thinking the collar was defective. That was 2 weeks ago and I don't know if she got a new one but it does seem the barking is much less now.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I agree with *Pico's Parent* about www.koedamkennels.com .

He has SO many different breeds of dogs. Among them are the bichons, poodles, and shih-tsu that are notorious for blending in and looking like a maltese at birth or used to mix into the maltese line by the breeder.

He's either a puppy broker or a puppy mill. Tell me how can someone CONSTANTLY have puppies for sale?!! That means to me that he's not carefully planning each breeding and not looking to better the breed. He's just trying to make a buck on these high demand dogs. 

Also, on the site, he mentions that he cannot guarantee if they will make show dogs, and mentions nothing of limited registration. So these pet quality dogs are just being sold to produce more of the lesser quality lines...

He screams backyard breeder to me. He sounds like another Holleybelle in disguise and a better website. 

What the heck is this CUSTOMER SERVICE number? This is not a company we're dealing with [email protected]! It's like calling my credit card company or something..

"hello, welcome to www.koedamkennels.com , how may I help you today? May I have your account number?"....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@May 23 2004, 09:01 AM
> *We wanted a girl originally, but we couldn't find one and the lil' girls we did cost a lot more than the males. We finally got our little Caesar, and we are absolutely thrilled with him. He's quiet, affectionate, playful, and cuddley-just the perfect little puppy. I honestly think you will be happy with male or female, these little furbabys are just wonderful. *


 Exact same story with us. I couldn't find an available female from a breeder that I liked/trusted that I could afford. I fell in love with Brinkley at first sight.
A breeder also told me that Maltese typically have more males in a litter than females, thus the females are in higher demand which raises the price. That is just what I was told.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

